# Fuel filter / sediment bowl idea



## ghart3 (Aug 9, 2009)

Sketch of in-line fuel filter with glass sediment bowl. Bottom bowl could be made from solid brass in no glass available.






Insert made with groove that has holes drilled from bottom side. This is where the fuel will be entering the bowl. Drill for tapping 10-32 in the center and threaded 3/8-32 for about 1/8" on bottom OD. The center hole is where fuel will exit the filter. It will be drilled deeper and tapped after insert is soldered in





A piece is threaded 10-32 and hole drilled thru center. This is inserted into hole that is drilled thru to the channel that the small bottom holes are drilled into.  Another hole is drilled and tapped 10-32 that will intersect the hole coming up from the bottom hole with the hole tapped 10-32 for filter outlet.  This outlet hole is a safe distant about the inlet channel and about 180 degrees from the inlet or what ever angle is need to fit plumbing. Wow, that sounds confusing.  Maybe looking at sketch will make sense of it.

Inlet threaded 10-32 "pipe" and insert are silver soldered (brazed) into place. Back into lathe the center hole is drilled farther in now to intersect with outlet hole and tapped 10-32. Part off a little above hole for the outlet.






Screw in a long 10-32 screw into the outlet hole to use as a handle for buffing.







Another "pipe" is threaded 10-32 and screwed in until threads bottom out. This time only used a little wicking Loctite to hold "pipe". The bottom pipe needed the solder as only one or two threads are engaged.







A home made filter was made by wrapping couple wraps of fine stainless screen and wired on.  Had a small air muffler with 10-32 threads but decided to go with wire screen.







Found small glass tube in junk drawer.  Had bought at flea market and not sure what original use was. Thinking maybe watch parts.  A brass bottom could be made from the solid and work as good, only couldn't see when empty or dirty.






Bored sleeve for slip fit on glass and tapped 3/8-32 past the bored section. Milled hex on thread end





Buffed up before parting off.





Now need to find some kind of glue that will work will gasoline and brass to glass.


----------



## tel (Aug 9, 2009)

What a beaut little filter Thm: I've bookmarked it for future piracy!


----------



## gbritnell (Aug 9, 2009)

Excellent job on the fuel filter assembly. When I built my Holt I wanted to make the same thing. I wondered what to use for the glass part and one day saw a picture of a test tube. I didn't realize they came in so many sizes so I bought one close to what I needed and made everything else fit it. That will make a nice touch for your engine.
gbritnell


----------

